# Kino Karten bestellen (online)



## Mondryx (2. August 2007)

Jo hab die mal ne Frage!

Ich wollte mir jetzt zum ersten mal online karten bestellen bei der "uci-kinowelt". Wollte das ganze bei EC-Karte bezahlen. Jetzt meine eigentlich Frage: Wird der Betrag sofort abgebucht, oder wenn ich mir die Karten aussem Automaten hole? Mein Konto ist nämlich momentan leer, da ich mir ein paar PC Teile bestellt hatte...muss dann morgen zur Bank und das Geld einzahlen. 

Bitte um Hilfe

Mondryx


----------



## Eed (2. August 2007)

In den FAQ der UCI Website, mit der Überschrift "Wie kann ich ein online gekauftes Ticket stornieren?" steht: 



> Wie kann ich ein online gekauftes Ticket stornieren?
> 
> 
> Registrierten Kunden steht eine Online Stornierung zur Verfügung. Einfach auf "Mein UCI" klicken, bis zu dem Punkt "bereits registriert" runterscrollen und dann "Ich möchte meine aktuellen Buchungen einsehen und evtl. stornieren" wählen.
> ...



Daher gehe ich davon aus das der Betrag in den nächsten 1-3 Werktagen nach der online Bestellung abgebucht wird. Also sofort kann nicht abgebucht werden, denn Nachts und am WE ist die Bank geschlossen. Deshalb denke ich das es frühstens am nächsten Werktag nach Bestellung abgebucht wird.


----------



## shadow24 (2. August 2007)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Jo hab die mal ne Frage!
> 
> Ich wollte mir jetzt zum ersten mal online karten bestellen bei der "uci-kinowelt". Wollte das ganze bei EC-Karte bezahlen. Jetzt meine eigentlich Frage: Wird der Betrag sofort abgebucht, oder wenn ich mir die Karten aussem Automaten hole? Mein Konto ist nämlich momentan leer, da ich mir ein paar PC Teile bestellt hatte...muss dann morgen zur Bank und das Geld einzahlen.
> 
> ...


Gegenfrage:warum bezahlst du denn die Karten sofort???also ich bestelle auch oft online,aberf bezahle erst am Tag wo ich ins Kino gehe.muss zwar ne halbe std vor Filmbeginn die Karten abgeholt haben,aber dann treffe ich mich mit den anderen halt früher und wir gehen noch was trinken oder so....
der Vorteil ist der, dass du die Karten schon ne Woche im voraus bestellen kannst,aber halt nicht gleich zahlen musst.und wenn was bei dir,oder deinen Freunden dazwischen kommt, kannst du immer noch abbestellen.hast ja noch nicht bezahlt.das funktioniert zumindest beim Cinestar.weiss nicht ob UCI das auch anbietet,aber das denke ich mal...


----------



## Mondryx (2. August 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:warum bezahlst du denn die Karten sofort???also ich bestelle auch oft online,aberf bezahle erst am Tag wo ich ins Kino gehe.muss zwar ne halbe std vor Filmbeginn die Karten abgeholt haben,aber dann treffe ich mich mit den anderen halt früher und wir gehen noch was trinken oder so....
> der Vorteil ist der, dass du die Karten schon ne Woche im voraus bestellen kannst,aber halt nicht gleich zahlen musst.und wenn was bei dir,oder deinen Freunden dazwischen kommt, kannst du immer noch abbestellen.hast ja noch nicht bezahlt.das funktioniert zumindest beim Cinestar.weiss nicht ob UCI das auch anbietet,aber das denke ich mal...



Ich bin mir eben nicht sicher gewesen, ob es sofort von meinem Konto gebucht wird. Aber NACHDEM ich die Karten eben gebucht habe, stand im Widerrufsrecht, dass ich die Karten bis 30 Min vor Beginn der Vorstellung stornieren kann. Also wirds wohl erst kurz vor Beginn der Vorstellung gebucht werden.

Mondryx


----------



## shadow24 (2. August 2007)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich bin mir eben nicht sicher gewesen, ob es sofort von meinem Konto gebucht wird. Aber NACHDEM ich die Karten eben gebucht habe, stand im Widerrufsrecht, dass ich die Karten bis 30 Min vor Beginn der Vorstellung stornieren kann. Also wirds wohl erst kurz vor Beginn der Vorstellung gebucht werden.
> 
> Mondryx


das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen,das die erst am Ereignistag abbuchen,wenn du z.B. ne Woche vorher über EC-Card kaufst.die arbeiten doch auch mit diesem Vorkasse-Geld.
aber du würdest auf alle Fälle auf Nummer sicher gehen, wenn du online BUCHST und an der Abendkasse BEZAHLST...dann brauchst du dir über solche Klauseln gar keine Gedanken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (2. August 2007)

Ja aber mit EC-Card wird teilweise überprüft ob du noch soviel auf dem Konto hast und wie viel man schon gekauft hat. Das ist peinlich wenn man an der Kasse steht sich für 1950€ teile für den PC gekauft hat und dann bei Aldi wegen 55€ nicht mehr bezahlen kann weil das Limit überzogen war.

Also im Allgemeinen wird es 1-3 Tage später abgebucht und 3-6 Tage später überwiesen, die Tage die dazwischen liegen ist das Geld verschwunden( böse Leute behaupten die Bank arbeitet in der Zeit mit dem Geld)


----------



## Eed (2. August 2007)

Ja, da steht das du bis 30min vor der Vorstellung stornieren kannst. Jedoch steht dort aber auch, das es dann ein paar Tage länger dauert bis du dein Geld zurück überwiesen bekommst sofern du nicht am selben Tag an dem du Bestellt hast stornierst, und es 50cent Stornogebühr kostet. D.h. für mich das die auch Abbuchen wenn du noch nicht die Karten geholt hast, bzw auch Tage bevor die Vorstellung beginnt. Denn sonst bräuchte es keine Rückbuchungskosten bezahlen.


----------



## Mondryx (2. August 2007)

jo das stimmt schon alles was ihr sagt. aber da ich heute abend definitiv ins kino gehe ist das für mich recht irrelevant. es ist trotzdem gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

